# WinCC flexible 2008



## heimel (27 Juni 2010)

Hi
Hat jemand schon WinCC flexible auf Windows 7 Ultimate zum laufen gebracht? Ich bekomme beim erstellen eines Projekts die Fehlermeldung " Stellen sie sicher, dass der Dienst MSSQL$WINCCFLEXEXPRESS läuft und nicht deaktiviert ist."
Gibt es für dieses Problem eine Lösung. PS ich hab auch schon SP2 installiert von WinCC.
LG Heimel


----------

